# Macbook air pour la fac?



## -0nline (14 Juin 2012)

Bon voilà, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et après avoir lu beaucoup de postes à propos des mac pour les études, je me suis décidé à en écrire un car je ne trouve pas exactement ce que je cherche. 

Je vais rentré en haute école de comptabilité (Liège) dans quelques temps, et j'ai économiser pour m'acheté un beau macbook Air/Pro 13" :love:

Bon je suis fort décidé à m'acheter le nouveau macbook air 2012 pour sa portabilité, sa légèreté, enfin vous voyez le truc quoi. Le petit problème que je me pose c'est, est-ce que le fait qu'il n'y est pas de lecteur cd/dvd est réellement handicapent? J'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir installé certains logiciels de comptabilité... Et pour la connecter au projo de l'école? 
Ah oui, je m'en servirais de machine principale.

Mes usages principaux sont très très simples.
-Prise de notes + Mise en pages (Utilisation de Pages + Keynote + Numbers)
-Internet (Macgénération)
-Quelques séries
-Spotify

Si quelqu'un peu me raconter son expériences sur l'utilisation du Macbook air/Etudes de comptabilité.

Merci d'avance 

PS: J'ai pour l'instant un vieu Dell de 2001 XP, qui ne fais que 5cm d'épaisseur...


----------



## GQuentin (14 Juin 2012)

Pour ce que tu souhaites en faire, n'importe quel mac actuel peut convenir ! 

Personnellement je ne me suis encore jamais servi du lecteur CD de mon MBP mais il est vrai que ça peut parfois être utile. Dans le cas d'un MBA tu peux avoir un lecteur externe !

Pour la connectique, un adaptateur et c'est bon ! (30e/un quand même, merci apple )

Après à toi de voir si tu préféres avoir de la légerté, de la rapidité mais peu d'espace et pas la possibilité de faire évoluer ta machine ou alors en avoir une un peu plus lourde, mais qui sera évolutive !


----------



## -0nline (14 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ces informations. 

Pour le stockage, je n'utilise que 35g actuellement et j'ai largement... Donc 128G devrais convenir 

Pour la mobilité je m'en servirais dans le train, à l'unif, à la maison, dans mon kot...


----------



## TiteLine (14 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Un petit lecteur externe à 30 euros et le tour est joué ^^
Pour ton utilisation, même un netbook suffirait alors un MBA 13", ça sera tout simplement une fusée. Une machine belle, légère, véloce avec un écran superbe ...bref une machine de rêve.


----------



## adlc11 (15 Juin 2012)

Je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi : le vais entrer à la fac l'année prochaine et j'hésite entre le MBA et MBP 13"...

Le MBP est un peu plus puissant, avec un lecteur CD, certes, mais plus lourd...
Le MPA me semble plus indiqué pour mon utilisation (mes utilisations que les tiennes), mais c'est vrai que l'absence du lecteur CD me titille... 

Et surtout, j'aimerais savoir si le Pro, comme il a un processeur plus puissant, sera plus rapide que le Air ?


----------



## DJBZ (15 Juin 2012)

Avez vous seulement consulté les caractéristiques du mba?
C'est une bouse comme c'est pas permis, alors que le macbook pro est une superbe machine capable de tout faire.
Cessez de poser ce genre de question "mba ou mbp?"
La réponse est macbook pro car si vous cherchez un ordinateur fiable polyvalent, alors le mba ne répond pas à ces critères.


----------



## adlc11 (15 Juin 2012)

Une bouse ?! Euh... regarde les deux config :

*MacBook Pro 13"* :

13 pouces: 2,5GHz
Processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i5 à 2,5 GHz
Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,1 GHz
4 Go de RAM à  1600 MHz
Disque dur de 500 Go à 5 400 tr/min1
Processeur graphique Intel HD 4000
Batterie intégrée (7 heures)2

*MacBook Air 13" *: 

13 pouces : 128 Go
Processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i5 à 1,8 GHz
Turbo Boost jusqu'à 2,8 GHz
4 Go de mémoire
128 Go de stockage flash1
Processeur graphique Intel HD 4000

La seule différence se situe dans le processeur : celui du Air est un peu moins puissant que celui du Pro... et pour le reste, regarde bien, c'est PAREIL (même carte graphique, même RAM), et, en plus, le Air a une SSD, plus rapide que les HDD...

Donc pourquoi dis-tu cela ? Je ne dis pas que tu as tort, mais comme j'hésite entre les deux, tu pourrais t'expliquer ?


----------



## ValKor (15 Juin 2012)

Le MBA n'est pas une "bouse", surtout comparé à un MBP 13".
Pour l'utilisation "fac", je ne suis pas certain que les quelques gains de puissance soient très souvent utilisés.

Par contre, en utilisation "bureautique", le MBA est complètement silencieux, et par rapport au MBP 13", il a une meilleure résolution d'écran, écran qui a aussi moins de reflets.

Et j'ajouterai que pour écrire longuement, l'épaisseur du MBA et le fait qu'il soit plus fin vers le bas rend la frappe très confortable, les poignets ne sont pas surélevés par une épaisseur gênante. Je ne suis plus en fac, mais j'écris un livre avec mon MBA, et c'est de loin le plus confortable que j'ai pu utiliser.


----------



## Larme (15 Juin 2012)

DJBZ a dit:


> Avez vous seulement consulté les caractéristiques du mba?
> C'est une bouse comme c'est pas permis, alors que le macbook pro est une superbe machine capable de tout faire.
> Cessez de poser ce genre de question "mba ou mbp?"
> La réponse est macbook pro car si vous cherchez un ordinateur fiable polyvalent, alors le mba ne répond pas à ces critères.


J'ai ri.


----------



## adlc11 (15 Juin 2012)

personne ne peut ou ne veut expliquer pourquoi vous trouvez que le Air est une daube...

Nan mais, on lit tout et son contraire sur ce forum ! 

Un coup on me dit "ils sont très puissant les MBP et MBA, les deux peuvent te convenir", et là on me dit que le Air est une daube, sans même expliquer pourquoi on avance cela...


----------



## Larme (15 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> personne ne peut ou ne veut expliquer pourquoi vous trouvez que le Air est une daube...
> 
> Nan mais, on lit tout et son contraire sur ce forum !
> 
> Un coup on me dit "ils sont très puissant les MBP et MBA, les deux peuvent te convenir", et là on me dit que le Air est une daube, sans même expliquer pourquoi on avance cela...



Retiens juste ça :


GQuentin a dit:


> Pour ce que tu souhaites en faire, n'importe quel mac actuel peut convenir !


Et du coup, le MBA est sacrément avantageux je trouve. Au prix, j'ai pas checké.


DJBZ raconte juste n'importe quoi sans justification. Ça sent le gros troll à plein nez.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2012)

"LOL" 

Le MBA te conviendra à merveille je n'en doute pas une seconde !
Le pauvre DJBZDKAJXJIHJIHmachintruc a semble-t-il laissé son cerveau de coté... 

Pour ce qui est du lecteur DVD, mon MacBook blanc, pendant mes études, aurait pu s'en passer. Les seuls moment où je l'utilisais c'était pour jouer à Football Manager... (bon sang ce que j'ai pu y passer des heures là dessus... faudrait pas que je m'y remette d'ailleurs  ).

Pour moi, 0 soucis !

Et pour les vidéoprojecteur, il te faudra investir dans un adaptateur mini-DVI/VGA ou j'sais pas quoi qu'ils ont mis là dessus maintenant, mais ça ne pose pas de problème.

Le MacBook Air est mon fantasme.


----------



## -0nline (15 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses constructives 

Je pourrais prendre un netbook oui, mais j'économise depuis quelques temps et je veux sauter dans le monde des mac alors je trouve que c'est une belle occasion


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2012)

Non mais Tite Line te faisais une boutade hein... 

Un netbook... mouhahaha et pourquoi pas une 2CV aussi ?!


----------



## -0nline (15 Juin 2012)

J'avais compris aha 

Bon bah mon choix est fais pour la Macbook Air, modèle de base 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## TiteLine (15 Juin 2012)

DJBZ a dit:


> Avez vous seulement consulté les caractéristiques du mba?
> C'est une bouse comme c'est pas permis, alors que le macbook pro est une superbe machine capable de tout faire.
> Cessez de poser ce genre de question "mba ou mbp?"
> La réponse est macbook pro car si vous cherchez un ordinateur fiable polyvalent, alors le mba ne répond pas à ces critères.




Je suis sciée 
à l'heure actuelle, le MBP 13" se fait cannibaliser par le MBA 13" .... et ce n'est pas la sortie des nouveaux modèles qui va changer l'ordre des choses ... et je considère que ton message est une insulte, ni plus, ni moins, envers tous ceux qui ont préféré acheter "une bouse".

Et soyons fous, je vais choquer les possesseurs de MBP 13" mais je trouve que cette machine avec son pauvre petit disque dur , sa résolution qui n'a toujours pas évolué et cette impossibilité d'opter pour un anti-reflet ... n'est pas digne du terme "pro".  Bien sur, on peut changer le disque dur par un SSD alors qu'on ne peut pas le faire sur le MBA mais on s'en fiche ... le MBA a déjà l'équivalent du SSD 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------




-0nline a dit:


> J'avais compris aha
> 
> Bon bah mon choix est fais pour la Macbook Air, modèle de base
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide



Et c'est un excellent choix , tu vas te régaler


----------



## adlc11 (15 Juin 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Je suis sciée
> à l'heure actuelle, le MBP 13" se fait cannibaliser par le MBA 13" .... et ce n'est pas la sortie des nouveaux modèles qui va changer l'ordre des choses ... et je considère que ton message est une insulte, ni plus, ni moins, envers tous ceux qui ont préféré acheter "une bouse".
> 
> Et soyons fous, je vais choquer les possesseurs de MBP 13" mais je trouve que cette machine avec son pauvre petit disque dur , sa résolution qui n'a toujours pas évolué et cette impossibilité d'opter pour un anti-reflet ... n'est pas digne du terme "pro".  Bien sur, on peut changer le disque dur par un SSD alors qu'on ne peut pas le faire sur le MBA mais on s'en fiche ... le MBA a déjà l'équivalent du SSD






Je viens de regarder quelques vidéos sur YouTube "MPA 13" VS MPB 13" " , et le démarrage est beaucoup plus rapide avec le Air que le pro. Les fenêtres apparaissent aussi plus vites ! 

Le seul hic pour moi, c'est l'absence du lecteur CD... C'est vrai que je n'utilise pas souvent de CD, mais jme dis que parfois ça peut servir... 

Donc j'hésite toujours...

et niveau solidité, comme le Air est plus petit et plus fin que le Pro, est ce qu'il est un peu plus fragile, ou est-il susceptible de durer moins longtemps dans le temps ?...


----------



## ValKor (15 Juin 2012)

Un lecteur DVD externe à 30 fait très bien l'affaire pour les rares fois où ça sert!


----------



## -0nline (15 Juin 2012)

Tu l'as dit TitaLine, je vais me régaler! Mais je ne l'aurais que fin des vacances d'été


----------



## TiteLine (15 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je viens de regarder quelques vidéos sur YouTube "MPA 13" VS MPB 13" " , et le démarrage est beaucoup plus rapide avec le Air que le pro. Les fenêtres apparaissent aussi plus vites !
> 
> Le seul hic pour moi, c'est l'absence du lecteur CD... C'est vrai que je n'utilise pas souvent de CD, mais jme dis que parfois ça peut servir...
> 
> ...



Il faut en prendre soin, ni plus, ni moins , tout comme il faut prendre soin d'un MBP. J'ai fait une mauvaise chute il y a plus d'un an avec mon MBA 11,6". Il était dans sa housse dans mon sac. La chute fut lourde et douloureuse pour moi : fracture. Le MBA est sorti du sac (mais il était protégé dans sa housse) , il n'avait pas une égratignure, pas une bosse et il ronronne toujours aussi bien.

Quant au lecteur, si tu en as besoin occasionnellement , un petit lecteur externe à 30 euros suffit amplement. Et de toute façon, le SuperDrive des Mac est loin d'être le top ... celui de l'iMac m'a rayé des CD ...


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Le seul hic pour moi, c'est l'absence du lecteur CD... C'est vrai que je n'utilise pas souvent de CD, *mais jme dis que parfois ça peut servir... *
> 
> Donc j'hésite toujours...
> 
> et niveau solidité, comme le Air est plus petit et plus fin que le Pro, est ce qu'il est un peu plus fragile, ou est-il susceptible de durer moins longtemps dans le temps ?...



Comme tout ce que tu gardes et qui, au final, ne te sers jamais... (une boite en carton, une vieille fringue, un porte couteau à beurre en émail, etc. :rateau: )

Très honnêtement, tu ne te serviras pas plus d'un lecteur CD/DVD avec un MBA que maintenant, voir peut être moins.
Si tu t'en sers 3 fois par an, c'est déjà pas mal du tout !
Donc sincèrement, ne te bloque pas pour ça...
Une preuve ?

Mac Mini, MacBook Air et maintenant MacBook Pro Rétina ont abandonné les lecteurs CD. Coté PC ce sont d'abord les netbook puis maintenant les Ultrabook...
La tendance ne va aller qu'en saccélérant donc pas d'inquiétude !

Et pour la "durabilité", comme l'a dit TiteLine, suffit d'en prendre soin 

Pour l'anecdote, mon MacBook est blanc, en Polycarbonate, datant de 2007. Ces MacBooks, surtout avec l'arrivée des unibody en alu, ont été raillés et considérés comme très fragile parce qu'en plastique. J'en ai pris soin, et aujourd'hui, bien sûr il y a beaucoup de micro rayures (je ne l'ai pas ménagé), mais il est en excellent état, et paré pour encore plusieurs années de bons et loyaux services (enfin j'espère) !


----------

